# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Ֆիլմեր Հայաստանի մասին

## Marduk

Եթե ունեք արագ ինտերնետ ապա կարող եք այս կայքում նայել բավականին շատ ֆիլմեր Հայաստանի մասին

http://masis.tv/component/option,com...d,252/lang,ru/

 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

